# transfer paper do i need to screen print?



## jackal2 (Apr 16, 2010)

What kind of transfer paper do i need to screen print a design on the transfer paper?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Theres a thread on this forum for this exact question. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t70739.html

Hope that helps.


----------

